# Coral Group buy with Fragalot!



## Nicole

A handful of people have asked me to organize a group buy with Fragalot this time so here goes!

A few need-to-knows before you order from Fragalot:
1) Shipping is free!
2) Each coral you order will NOT have its coral name labelled individually on the bag. However, all your corals will be individually bagged, and then placed together in one bigger bag with your name on it.
3) If any of your corals are DOA/missing, you must take a picture of the DOA and contact Fragalot WITHIN 24 hrs.
4) To place an order, PM me the corals you would like to purchase with the following format below:
1 x Aussie Dendro ($15)
2 x FAL Fruitloop Zoas ($20 x 2)
5 x Blue Ice Montipora ($15 x 5) etc...
5) Please be aware that the second you PM your coral wishlist to me, you are agreeing to pay for all the corals on that list. There will be no backing out, or I will hunt you down . You may choose to add additions later on as long as it is before the deadline date.
6) I will PM you back letting you know that your corals have been ordered and expect payment asap either via Paypal or cash in person.
7) The DEADLINE for this group buy is this WEDNESDAY, MAY 8th in the afternoon.
8) You must be able to pick up your corals which will arrive on *FRIDAY, MAY 10th*. Pick up times will be from 11:30am-8pm. PM me for my address and number.

Lastly, there is a special offer being given for this group buy! If you spend the following amounts, you will receive the number of free frags according to below. Unfortunately the free frags will not be chosen by you but by Fragalot. But who cares?!..They're free!
Spend $50 - 1 Free Frag!
Spend $100 - 3 Free Frags!
Spend $150 - 4 Free Frags!
Spend $200 - 5 Free Frags!
Spend $250 - 6 Free Frags!
Spend $300 - 7 Free Frags!

And most importantly, click on the link so you can find an excuse to unload your fat wallet: Fragalot


----------



## JTang

Will there be taxes? Burc added 13% HST on our previous GB's. However he gave us 15% off so that evens it out...


----------



## Nicole

No taxes on this one. Just pay the price of the coral.


----------



## JTang

Nicole said:


> No taxes on this one. Just pay the price of the coral.


Oh Nice! But I will be working on Thursday till midnight.


----------



## msjboy

PMed you Nicole for my 4 corals...
thx
msjboy


----------



## scott tang

trying to decide hmmmm what are revews like with fragalot ?


----------



## PurpleMonkey

Personally, LPS have been good, sps weren't always that great, Zoas never opened up. I have heard he has improved his shipping practices though. For this order I am picking up some LPS if that makes a difference.


----------



## Nicole

With the last $1200 group buy from Fragalot, I went through every lps, sps, zoa, mushroom, etc. Except for one DOA and one missing, everything was fine, no complaints. All my zoas opened, all my acans were huge and puffy, and if you'd like to ask Tn23 on here who ordered a bunch of SPS from Fragalot, he will tell you they arrived well and with colour. There's an old thread on here with an order from Fragalot, why not check it out?


----------



## scott tang

hmm ok some ones comning over to buy stuff then i will have mony lol


----------



## Tn23

Have had a great experience with fragalot for SPS so far, I have read from the past that they did have some issues with getting the SPS to arrive without DOA and getting the correct pieces. However I think they have changed their ways and it appears that things are now going smoothly. Give them a shot and you'll see, they have a DOA guarantee and his customer service has been great so far!


----------



## Nicole

Hey everyone, sorry if it's a late change but the corals will arrive this FRIDAY instead of Thursday. Hope that's okay with everyone. Let me know if not.


----------



## msjboy

Can you summarize the people who ordered... was everything available?
thnx
kenny
msjboy


----------



## Nicole

I'm in the middle of going through a bunch of PMs. Everyone will get one.


----------



## Nicole

Closing orders in the next hour or two. Last chance to get anymore orders in now.


----------



## Nicole

Final list sent in. Please let me know what time you will pick up on Friday!


----------



## Dempsey

I'll be there around 5:00


----------



## Nicole

Some of you still haven't contacted me on when you'll pick up. Looks like I'll get some new additions to my tank then


----------



## scott tang

hey il be there 3-5 ish is that ok depending on when my ride get home from work


----------



## Nicole

Yep........................



scott tang said:


> hey il be there 3-5 ish is that ok depending on when my ride get home from work


----------



## Nicole

COME pick up!


----------



## Momobobo

Oh my way!


----------



## JTang

I thought they were supposed to be here yeaterday!? Im off today!!! 

Oh well might be a good thing for me... Lol


----------



## Dempsey

Mine are acclimating and they look good so far. Got every coral that I was supposed to get, and the freebie in my bundle was an SPS. Everything was healthy and with good color. How about everyone else?


----------



## scott tang

my dendro not doing well looks like it could go either way came with 4 head insted of the one i payed for so theres a plus


----------



## PurpleMonkey

Too early to tell so far... couple of issues tho 

1. I was sent the wrong cyphastrea... I ordered the Aussie Ultra and he sent the purple eye (big difference)

2. The zoa freebie frag had a sundial snail on it, and upon closer inspection, it looked like it had egg sacs on it??? I know they reproduce sexually but I don't know what to do with it. Hate to waste a frag but not worth risking my tank.... thoughts?


----------



## msjboy

hI nicole

thnx for setting up the group buy..not sure about the dendro though...no heads out yet, others I think are ok. Will let you know by tomorrow. BTW, was that you just picking up 2 more tanks from ray over near the bestbuy tower at 9:30PM this evening////?????

THNX AGAIN..when I have the chance, would like to see your setup.

best regs
kenny


----------



## Dempsey

Here are mine a half hour after being taken out of their bags. I got a favia, orange eye lobo, branching duncan (3 heads), a free SPS, and aussie lagoon maze.


----------



## scott tang

throw it out purple or qt and get a wrass lol or borow one of mine


----------



## PurpleMonkey

I ended up putting it in an sps only system so even if there are any eggs that I missed the will only eat this one frag


----------



## Aquapin

Hopefully they will colour up, but none of mine look great right now. I have emailed Fragalot too so they are aware. Superman Monti clearly beached out, bag stunk and was cloudy : (


----------



## scott tang

wow i think it was just to many heat packs 

my dendro still looks like it might go iether way


----------



## Mega

Just to chime in.. My sps frag is DOA too. When I took it out of the bag, all the tissue came off already. Looks like it got cooked during shipment. I am glad Burc will re-ship our DOA stuff.


----------



## msjboy

Think my dendro is a goner too.... no heads coming out. I have PMed Nicole for a possible credit. Anyone with a live one in this order. BTW, how was past orders with the dendros?


msjboy


----------



## Aquapin

Yep, got the same message...he will be shipping another box to replace all DOAs.


----------



## icecool

After 2 years, seems like Fragalot still have not sorted out their issues. Same old problems.


----------



## Tn23

scott tang said:


> wow i think it was just to many heat packs
> 
> my dendro still looks like it might go iether way


Looks like some things did get cooked. Maybe the warm weather hasn't helped either for this shipment. Never had these issues in the past 2 shipments with him.


----------



## Momobobo

It would appear the same rules apply to him as before...LPS fine, SPS no, and Zoas a toss up.

My Blue Eye Blondie came fine, though it took awhile to setle in. From this shipment my octospawn is alright, SPS died in the bag though. Broken off of the fragplug, and the little bit on the frag was hanging on until last night :\


----------



## Nicole

It's a shame this shipment didn't work out well for you guys. This time was really a screw up but I will still vouch for Fragalot based on my experience. If you have seen my tank, 3/4 of all the packed corals in there are from Fragalot.


----------



## scott tang

i see a few spots on a few of my zoas


----------



## Dempsey

I ordered a dendro from Fragalot about five weeks ago I'd say, and it is doing great. The heads were out when it was still in the bag. My superman monti from the same order is doing ok but I think still working on getting its full colors.



msjboy said:


> Think my dendro is a goner too.... no heads coming out. I have PMed Nicole for a possible credit. Anyone with a live one in this order. BTW, how was past orders with the dendros?
> 
> msjboy


----------



## Tn23

Fragalot has stepped up and has offered to replace the corals which were DOA and replace the mixed up corals with an additional frag.
He will be sending the few of us with DOA's or mixed up corals with some replacements sometime next week perhaps. If anyone would like they could take this chance to grab something or use the free shipping please let Nicole or myself know.


my experience has been good for fragalot so far, hes always provided excellent customer service. I did however have 2 DOA during this shipment, which he'll be replacing.
Will post some pictures later when I get home.


----------



## msjboy

My dendro is a goner as no heads ever out.... think my single head of duncan also is no good as its head did come out once but since , looks like the dendro with no life. I know they usually have their heads out. Do we post our pictures or just inform Nicole ( she will inform Burc). Did everyone who got the dendros this shippment loose it as well? Wonder why; was it the heat packs as this past week, weather was warmer than usual.


----------



## scott tang

mine liiks like it came hlaf way out and died and is stuck


----------



## Nicole

Your duncan will be replaced since Burc was notified within 24hrs. The box is already shipped out I believe. You can try asking Burc if you want a replacement for your duncan. My duncan is alive and healthy. It hasn't retracted since.



msjboy said:


> My dendro is a goner as no heads ever out.... think my single head of duncan also is no good as its head did come out once but since , looks like the dendro with no life. I know they usually have their heads out. Do we post our pictures or just inform Nicole ( she will inform Burc). Did everyone who got the dendros this shippment loose it as well? Wonder why; was it the heat packs as this past week, weather was warmer than usual.


----------



## Aquapin

Nicole said:


> Your duncan will be replaced since Burc was notified within 24hrs. The box is already shipped out I believe.


Shipped already ?!? Do we know what he is replacing and are we expected to come out to Burnaby today to pick it up?


----------



## Tn23

Tn23 said:


> Fragalot has stepped up and has offered to replace the corals which were DOA and replace the mixed up corals with an additional frag.
> He will be sending the few of us with DOA's or mixed up corals with some replacements sometime next week perhaps. If anyone would like they could take this chance to grab something or use the free shipping please let Nicole or myself know.
> 
> my experience has been good for fragalot so far, hes always provided excellent customer service. I did however have 2 DOA during this shipment, which he'll be replacing.
> Will post some pictures later when I get home.


hasn't been shipped yet, waiting to see which date is good for everyone and allowing some of the others who want to add something and use the free shipping to chime in as well.


----------



## Mega

Great! I have pm'd Nicole to help me add a frag.. Hmm... Maybe I should add a couple more betting this shipment should be good as the weather is cooling down a bit...


----------



## Tn23

Okay so it looks like its going to be shipped out Thursday and will be arriving Friday morning again.

Yeah you should definitely take the chance and grab a few pieces now, hes still offering that special GB deal with the free corals after a certain amount is spent.


----------



## Tn23

oh here are a few pictures I took after the day of arrival, they aren't all fully open however they are slowly coloring up and opening.

Pictures from my cell phone, so bare with me




and my fav:


----------



## Aquapin

Look much better than mine did. Do you have master list of who is getting what replaced?


----------



## Mega

Tn23 said:


> and my fav:


Is this the FAL diablo? I am thinking about getting one too... maybe I will grab a frag from you later and order something different.


----------



## Tn23

There were only the 2 dendros and a couple sps that were cooked which are getting replaced. However there were a few mix ups with the corals and he being kind enough to replace those as well. 

: Yup, that's a good idea too!


----------



## Aquapin

Any change this could come in Thursday instead? It is a long weekend and I was planning on being away Friday .


----------



## Tn23

It looks like its coming in on Friday, sorry Aquapin. Maybe one of us could hold the frags for you for a day?


----------



## Tn23

PMs replied, looks like we have a few more people interested and will be joining in with us. 
Pickup around the Metrotown are, please PM for the details. Thanks.


----------



## Dempsey

Tn23 said:


> PMs replied, looks like we have a few more people interested and will be joining in with us.
> Pickup around the Metrotown are, please PM for the details. Thanks.


The DOA's will be picked up at Nicole's place still though, right?


----------



## Mega

I think Nicole is busy. This time Tn23 will be getting the parcel.


----------



## Dempsey

Ok ok. I'm going to have four frags in there.


----------



## scott tang

where do we pick up ?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

If you want, I can also be the receiver for the delivery. Have done so for many groupbuys in the past and my sump and other tanks are large enough to float everything until people can pick up.

Receiving the shipment and then waiting for everyone to come by can be a real PITA but I work at home anyways so if Tn23 would like, I can do it. Burk has my address on file already

Anthony


----------



## Tn23

Hey Anthony, Thanks for the offer!
Sorry I should have updated the thread, however I think most people have already contacted me via PM already.

Anyways the package will arrive sometime on Friday morning, should be around 11am-noon. I will meet those people which are available at that time near the fedex infront of IGA. As for the others who have scheduled to come by and pickup or other meeting places I'll be sending you a text once I pickup the package and hold for those who need.

Please send me a PM if you haven't already, I think everyone has contacted me already however.


----------



## Tn23

Corals have arrived, please give me a call or text for pickup!


----------



## Dempsey

My corals look great. They were owed from a previous order, and Burc came through. Definitely satisfied!


----------



## Tn23

Looks like most people were satisfied, we did have 2-3 DOA SPS, but I guess its only normal when there is such a large amount of corals being shipped. Apparently he'll be getting some new corals shortly, and it appears there's a large interest again so maybe another possible GB soon? 
Anyways hope everyone enjoys their corals!


----------



## Mega

I still don't see any new stuff yet. So, are we not going to get the replacements on the DOA unless we have another GB? Burc is fine sending us the replacements, but most likely he will do so only if there is another GB. Otherwise, I think we will have to pay shipment separately.


----------



## Tn23

Hey Tony, he is posting up the new pictures today I believe. 
There are already a few people that want to order again, I'll put together another GB soon and get YOUR replacement for you don't worry lol. I don't think it would be reasonable to have him to ship express overnight for 1-2 frags. 
Patience, its only been 1 week.


----------



## scott tang

o btw my dendro didnt make it
dont realy wana risk shiping another one just not worth the stress and my time


----------



## Tn23

Scott, I'll ask him to ship you another and I'll keep it and make sure its healthy before you take it home. You can swing by and visit it haha, I live really close to metro, shouldn't be too far from your place.


----------



## scott tang

no thats ok i dont want another one to die in shiping no more space in my tank iether lol


----------

